

ARING, the First Ring That Listens to Your Command - canner
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/aring-the-first-ring-that-listens-to-your-command#/story

======
canner
Find your phone, Play your music, Take notes, Control smart household
appliances and more...

------
aring
It is easy and useful for me. ARING takes notes for you by recording voice and
linking it to ARING's App, recording voice and converting speech to text at
the same time.

